# WAA - WAM Active



## System (1 April 2012)

WAM Active Limited (WAA) is an actively managed portfolio of investments, investing predominantly in ASX listed securities with a focus on absolute returns. Investment Objectives of the Company are to preserve capital, provide investors with a positive return, after fees, over most periods of time and deliver investors a regular income stream in the form of fully franked dividends. 

http://wamfunds.com.au//WAM-Active/Tabs/Overview.aspx


----------

